# starting stimming tomorrow (20.11.07), any tips from ladies who been there !



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi,

I start stimming tomorrow after having baseline scan today !! scared and excited at the same time, wondering if anyone has any tips on whats good for me whist stimming ?

Anyone else starting stimming this week ??

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Andrea,

Lots of protein for good eggs! and tonnes of water

Good luck ... what stimms drug are you on?

Andrea x

Nearly forgot ... and bigger trousers


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Andi

Puregon 225 a day ! thanks for your advice, hope that you are still managing to keep a little positive despite the last couple of days xx

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Andrea,

I know it's all over .... I just have to clarify it with the test now.  AF cramps are quite bad tonight and bleeding is heavier.

Good luck with the pen ... it's easy.  Did you see the link I posted on the stimming thread about how to use the pen?

Andrea x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi

I am so sorry for you, this ttc is the most difficult thing in the world ! its horrible as some people just seem to be able to get pregnant so easily !! 

I hope that you are ok, remember we are all here for you xx if you need anything give me a shout or PM x

Take a break from it all and enjoy for a little bit, will you consider futher treatment or adoption And x

Sending you lots of love 

Andrea xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone joining me with the stimming this week, feeling a little lonely out here alone !!  

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry you're all alone stimming Andrea.  Hope you're doing well?  When 's your first scan?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Andi

How are you ?

I doing ok apart from the bruises ! 1st scan is Tuesday 

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Andrea,

Hope your scan goes well.  Keep up that fluid  

Ive been back at work since yesterday, it does help being with people, helps drag you out of a doom and gloom as it's so easy to stay in bed and not be motivated for anything.  We have our follow up next week and I guess I have to appreciate what I do have in the meantime and that is a loving DH, good health for us both and a supportive family ... can't face Christmas yet though  

Seems you're still alone during your stimms ... I bet CARU is jam packed though.

Keep jabbing And

Andrea xx


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Popsi,

How are you doing on the Stims? sorry haven't replied haven't been on board had a particularly hectic week last week. I started them today. Any side affects? Hope all is going well for you, 

Ness xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Andi

Thanks, glad your back at work, it takes your mind of things a little if only for a small amount of time I am sure xx thinking of you

Drinking loads of water and milk also, cant stop going to the loo !! lol, think people in work probably think i pregnant already as seem to spend more time in there than my best pal who is 4 months pregnant LOL !

Ness, stims going ok, headaches stopped once I started them, bruised belly and tearful (but that could be just the stress !!) going for 1st scan at 8.15am tomorrow hope something there !! very very nervous, and starting to worry about EC too now as its all coming closer. Hopefully be worth it !!

Hope your all doing ok 

Luv Andrea x


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hiya Popsi,

Good luck for tomorrow hope all is well I'm sure it def will be. Glad the headaches went, and you haven't had any side effects apart from feeling a little tearfu-like you said it may be the pressure of it all which is totally understandable.  I've only really had headaches the past week or so but have felt like I've downed 10 Vodkas the night before everyday! Its been gradually getting like a worse hangover everyday-Its a bummer to feel like that when you've had no fun to show for it! lol! Hoping it will all be worth it too. 


Will be thinking of you tomorrow keep us posted I'm sure it will be fine, 

Luv Ness xx


----------

